# Fortnite FPS Drops wie die Hölle



## xChrisre0211 (23. Juli 2020)

Hey,

habe seit gewisser Zeit in Fortnite übertriebene FPS Drops...

Am meisten treten die Drops auf der Warteinsel und im Bus auf, während des Spiels auch manchmal.

Es läuft dann wie folgt ab: 
Ich suche eine Lobby und komme dann auf die Warteinsel, ab dann habe ich immer mal wieder kurze kleine Standbilder und ruckler, obwohl das Spiel sonst immer auf ca, 120 FPS läuft. Habe schon alles an den Einstellungen versucht, leider finde ich nichts was dieses Problem löst.

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir da irgendwie helfen. Ich finde kein erkennbaren Grund dafür. Bin auch ein Laie, vielleicht hat es was mit meiner CPU zu tun? Habe an der CPU nichts geändert, hat aber EDC von 99% konstant. Im Ryzen Master. Was es auch immer ist, 99% sind nie gut im Ruhezustand.


Danke schonmal und Liebe Grüße,

Chris


Mein System:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 2600 6x3,40GHz (Boxed Kühler)

RAM: 16GB G.Skill Aegis 2x8 kit

GPU: Gainward GeForce GTX 1660 Super Pegasus  6Gb

Mainboard: Gigabyte B450M S2H

SSD 1 (Boot): 500 Gb Crucial SSD

SSD 2: 1 Tb SanDisk Ultra

Gehäuse: Sharkoon AM5


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (24. Juli 2020)

Wird etwas zu warm? Taktet etwas herunter? Danach würde ich gucken...der Takt macht die Musik 

FAQ: Performance-Probleme. Es Ruckelt. FPS brechen ein. Framedrops. Lags. | ComputerBase Forum


----------

